
Cops often let off hook for civil rights complaints - cryoshon
http://triblive.com/usworld/nation/9939487-74/police-rights-civil
======
mtgx
I wouldn't say 96% of the time is "often". I would say "cops get off the hook
_virtually always_ ".

Of those 4% who do get investigated, about 3 out of 4 don't get indicted,
because the prosecutor delivers the case in such a way that the Grand Jury
forgives them, even though in 99% of the non-cop related cases, the
prosecutors manage to score an indictment.

So basically only 1% of cops ever get punished for their crimes.

